# Honda Odyssey, parking Brake and brake lamp are on



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

Recently I just have noticed the "Parking Brake" indicator (light) goes on, and "Brake Lamp" indicator (light) stay on as well,(i.e both lights are red) with my Honda Odyssey 2000 2.3 L , 7 seater car.

I checked the fluid level in master cylinder (reservoir), and it was low , little bit above min level , I added fluid till to the max level, but both light still are on.

Park brake arm (pedal) is all the way off and its switch isn't stuck.

The wires that are going into the side (not to the cap) of master cylinder lid are not pinched, and it looks in good condition.

Any though what might be a problem ?

Thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Does the one light say "Brake", or Brake Lamp?" If it says Brake Lamp it sounds like it is telling you that you have a burned out brake light bulb, not a brake hydraulic system abnormality so it would have nothing to do with the master cylinder wires.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

> If it says Brake Lamp it sounds like it is telling you that you have a burned out brake light bulb,


It says : " Brake Lamp" not : "Brake".

Yes you are right, today I checked the lamp and I found it burned out. I am going to replace it and see how it will go.

Now I have got another light turned on which is: ""Parking Brake" indicator (light),,,,,why that is on ?

Cheers
zillah


----------

